# Bringing a hedgie from the US to Canada?



## 143hedgehogs (Nov 21, 2015)

I am considering of getting a hedgehog from a breeder in the States. I'm from BC where there is only one breeder that I was able to find. However, this breeder won't have hedgehogs until next year. But I was able to find another breeder close to Seattle, WA who has a baby hedgehog that I would love to bring home! Does anyone have experience with border crossing from the US into Canada? I will be driving from Vancouver, BC


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

Not me personally, but I know Nikki has quite a bit. She may be worth PMing if she doesn't see this thread.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I brought 5 hedgehogs into Canada from the US about 6 years ago. It varies with the state they are coming from, mine came from Oregon, but you can look on the CFIA website and put in what state yours is coming from. There are also phone numbers you can call. 

I had to have a vet certificate that was filled out less than 5 days before crossing the border with them and I also had to have a CFIA vet meet me at the border to inspect them. You have to book this appointment ahead of time. I don't remember what they charged me to bring them across. I know I had to pay GST on the purchase price for them and I think it was $35/hedgehog for customs fees.


----------



## 143hedgehogs (Nov 21, 2015)

Thank you! The CFIA website was very helpful! I will be contacting the CIFA office tomorrow


----------



## plumtravels (Jan 7, 2016)

*update?*

Hey - how was your experience bringing hedgie back to Canada?
I'm about to bring mine from New Jersey up to Toronto and am not sure what I should do
Thanks!


----------



## happytreecompany (Dec 15, 2016)

just a couple weeks ago i brought wylie from halifax to new hampshire. i had a health certificate from my canadian vet and that was all i needed at the saint steven border crossing! actually the border patrol agent asked to hold him, thought he was so cute!


----------



## towandava8 (Sep 16, 2016)

Is it easy to cross the border? 143hedgehogs how did it go?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

This thread is a year old please don't post on old threads. 143hedgehogs hasn't been back on the forum for almost a year.


----------

